
Ask HN: Feedback on My Site/Startup Concept - CM30
Hey everyone!<p>I’m working on a media related site&#x2F;startup at the moment, and I’d like some feedback from the community here in regards to the concept and the potential for it in future.<p>Basically, the concept is this. A user created gaming news platform where you can post news, reviews, guides and other content related to games and make money off of it. So in short, something akin to a news version  of Medium for the gaming market.<p>To try out the concept, I have reworked an existing gaming site I had running into a prototype of the idea. This can be found at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gamingreinvented.com<p>At the moment, the site is pretty basic. You can post content, see roughly how popular it is, choose how its monetised and earn a share of the ad revenue. There’s also integration with a forum section and other related features, but that’s something that’s more a part of the WordPress modification I’m using.<p>There’s also the option for paid subscriptions, which is going to be tied into content monetisation. I have some interest in this from my current audience.<p>The style is really simplistic too. Blame the fact I’m not a designer for that (I’ve worked in a few agencies as a developer). If it ever catches on, I’ll hire someone to actually design a more professional theme with some sort of actual character to it.<p>Either way, more features are planned in future.<p>You’ll be able to post video and audio content, as well as livestreams. Quickly post content through a mobile app in seconds (because even solutions like Medium and Reddit seem to favour those with a lot of free time). Get access to press only materials and anonymous submissions through SecureDrop as a normal writer.<p>Basically, I want something that’s more of a true hybrid between open publishing and traditional journalism. Where the normal contributor gets the same benefits as a professional journalist.<p>I look forward to any feedback you may have.
======
CM30
Jeez, I write too much. Sorry if it doesn't make sense, I had to cut out about
1000 characters to fit the 2000 character limit for a self post on Hacker
News.

